# Engagement ring - What kind of wedding band to match?



## tara_hearts (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a few pix of my engagement ring. It's a platinum tri-stone with princess cut diamonds. I love it. But i'm having a hard time finding a wedding band to go with it. It's like they never lay flush against the ring and look kind of gaudy.. any recs?


----------



## User38 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's beautiful but I know what you mean about having a wedding band that lays flat with it... it's a "basket weave" and this can be a problem.  The simplest thin band with or without small princess cuts would probably work well with it.. Go to jewelers and try on a bunch and grab some ideas.  Good luck!


----------



## miller21p (Dec 8, 2015)

I’m not sure which wedding band is going to match with these beautiful rings. I loved the stones and the design. My engagement ring was also one like this which I bought from a jewelry store named Phera Diamonds. It’s called as Cherie with pave set round brilliant diamonds.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 15, 2016)

Maybe a simple platinum or white gold band with some etching or simple diamonds laying flat on it?


----------

